

 Can anyone reverse engineer this piece of JS malware? - jehna1
http://pastebin.com/Nb7akmPA

======
seven
[http://pastebin.com/83VApbAw](http://pastebin.com/83VApbAw)

------
labpdx
[http://pastebin.com/7TqNi0KU](http://pastebin.com/7TqNi0KU)

